# New theory



## hognfrog (Sep 12, 2002)

Just watched a small blurp on a Milwaukee news station that stated that doctors have found a syndrome which they call "Central Sensitivity Theory" which could explain some of the fibromyalgia symptoms. Apparently, some patients have a higher sensitivity to pain which explains the disabling effects of fibro. One of the physicians who was featured works at the Medical College of Wisconsin, where I am employed. I am going to do a little research tomorrow and see what I can find.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Jo. I think there's a fair bit of research on the central pain mechanism and hypersensitivity to painful stimuli in Fibromyalgia. You might be interested in The Scientific Basis for Understanding Pain in Fibromyalgia , if you haven't already come across it.


----------

